# .224 Valkerie



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't see much out there on this round. It sounds pretty good, maybe another flash in the pan.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

krackin said:


> I don't see much out there on this round. It sounds pretty good, maybe another flash in the pan.


I think it’s another 22nosler honestly. It will have a very small niche and the followers will more than likely be handloaders. Mind you 100gr 22 centerfire isn’t a terrible idea. But then again may as well go with a 6.5 Grendel and get even better performance out of the same size rifle.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It's another answer looking for a question.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Very well may be Biff.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I think it has a couple things going for it for the precision rifle niche:

1. Fit's in a standard AR15 sized rifle
2. at 2700 FPS shouldn't be too hard on barrels
3. Since it's geared towards the AR15 barrel swaps are easy
4. Guys can start out with just an upper

Probably the most important part is the support from Federal and there are already rifle manufacturers jumping on board. I've read that it fixes some of they problems inherent in the .22 Nosler and actually outdoes the 6.5 Grendal in everything except for energy, which for guys ringing steel is moot. 

Pretty good comparison of AR15 compatible cartridges here:

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/...6-5-grendel-modern-intermediate-calibers-025/



> Well then, that sure seems definitive, doesn’t it? The .224 Valkyrie has 5.56mm Mk. 262 beat for velocity by 200 meters; the .22 Nosler it has whupped by 250 meters, and all with a bullet that’s 17% heavier. In terms of muzzle energy, it leads the pack of .22s to start, but clings bitterly to every Joule to such a degree that by a kilometer it’s even nipping at the heels of the much-touted 6.5 Grendel. Yet, where the Grendel disappoints in drop and drift, the Valkyrie pulls ahead, earning a massive lead in drop and drift over everything on the chart by the time kilobuck range rolls around. (In fact, although not included on the chart, the .224 Valkyrie approaches the 6.5 Creemoor in both respects at this range).


So I think there's a good chance it will catch on. I'm not going to run out and buy one, but I'll watch the equipment lists in match results and see if it really is the "next biggest thing".

Chuck


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

There is always a new "hot round" coming out. If they didn't come up with new chamberings, then at some point everyone would have all of the rifles they "need" and sales would plateau. By coming up with a new chambering and promoting it heavily, they sell a bunch of new rifles as well as brass, bullets, dies, etc. We gun nuts are suckers for this stuff.

In reality, that round isn't much better than a good old 22-250, and there still isn't many critters on the globe that can't be handled with a good old 30-06.

But I'm guilty as the next guy ..... have way more guns and calibers than I'll ever need.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

There's a whole crowd of cartridges that are pretty much ballistically equal and that work in AR's.
This one falls in the middle of them.
It should sell well until the new wears off and another one takes it's place.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Another "wizz bang, super round".....
I'll wait for it to be out awhile, have most companies making ammo....and find a use for it.

I still have a custom conversion of a Mauser 98 in .225 Winchester....hot wizz bang from the 1960's..
Got its butt kicked in the market place by the .22-250..... 
Now ammo is hard to find....and I know of only 2 more rifles chambered in that round.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

If you handload none of it’s an issue. Plenty of barrel makers can and do chamber it in any length you want. It outdoing the 6.5 Grendel is marginal. Bowler said the same thing abot a 33 Nosler outdoing a 338 Lapua. Put good handloads against it and it won’t even hold a candle to it. I do like the 33 nosler and I built and sold one but it really cant compete with good handloads. Valkyrie is the same to the Grendel. Not to mention the 6.5 smokes most in the wind category.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I reload as well.....
We will see how the wind blows

I still don't see an up-side to justify that set up.
Just an opinion.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

hunter63 said:


> Another "wizz bang, super round".....
> I'll wait for it to be out awhile, have most companies making ammo....and find a use for it.
> 
> I still have a custom conversion of a Mauser 98 in .225 Winchester....hot wizz bang from the 1960's..
> ...


it looks like you could just have the chamber reamed to 22-250 both already use the .473 bolt face and .224 projectile the 225win is smaller all the way around by a few thousandths than the 22-250

probably would have to face off 0.020 and set it back to get the head space right


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There's a whole crowd of cartridges that are pretty much ballistically equal and that work in AR's.
> This one falls in the middle of them.
> It should sell well until the new wears off and another one takes it's place.


We all saw how the 25-45 sharps wound up.....the what????


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> We all saw how the 25-45 sharps wound up.....the what????


There are countless examples of such wildcats that never caught on, sometimes even with factory help.








If you can imagine it, someone will gladly make a set of dies and a chamber reamer for it.

I have a 7mm BR, a .257 JDJ and a 7mm International Rimmed myself.


----------



## 1OldBear (Oct 5, 2017)

I used to hand load until I realized that I had a lifetime's worth of ammo. Now I get to the range so seldom I figure I've got enough ammo for son, nephew, nephew-in-laws, etc. Buy an new rifle just because there's a new caliber for it? Not in this lifetime. I shoot M98 Mausers and their clones. There isn't an animal since the Chixulub event that I can't kill handily. What else is there any point in buying?


----------

